# Ork Looted Tau Tank



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

For my next project and a bit of fun after finishing (for the moment) my 1000 point chaos army decided I would let some Orks 'recycle' a Tau Hammerhead Gunship. Mostly doing this for a break from painting and building things set to a scheme and just to have a bit of fun and annoying some of the Tau players out there is a bonus.

Started out with this pile of bits sprayed white, using a Ork Trukk for extra parts.


After removing everything came across a nice 'hot rod' type engine that I wanted to use so cut a small hole in the front middle of the tanks nose cone.


After a bit of chopping to get the pipes on the engine to fit, and a bit of trimming on one of the pipes to make it more of a short exhaust than leading to a upright, now have this



And while digging through my box of bits came across a old metal saw blade I bought ages back thinking to use it for a project that never got started, cut myself another rough hole straight in the front of the nose cone to create a sawblade-ram.


Removed the extra parts that I had added and glued together the main body of the tank, minus any hatches or the rear door and based and washed the main body and blacked out the inside.


Any ideas on some extra bits to make it more Orky would be welcome and also any tips for using the liquid green stuff to look like welding work would help.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Put wheels on it but have it on a flying base anyway, with the wheels not even touching the ground.


----------



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah wheels are going on once I work out how to get them mounted. Either I'm going to be chopping down the chassis of the truck or trimming down the tanks legs and using that to attach the axles to.

Might have a look at mounting it on the flying base and see if I can do it to look like its just been 'jumped'


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

I would love to see it 'Jumping'
Keep it up man good work


----------



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

Been a few days so thought I would update with some of the work I've been able to get done.

Got the saw blade painted and its good for its final position, not glued it in yet but fits nice and snug so just a case of a few drops of super glue and in it goes. I ended up cutting the chassis into three parts to get the right fit under the tank and have gone with one set of large wheels and a set of smaller ones.


And the wheels axles and chassis in pretty close to final positions. I did try and start a camo effect on the tank but didn't like how it was turning out so have repainted it in the normal bright orange for tau and just going to apply rust graffiti and some repaints on that.


And painted and halfway through assembly of one of the drones and changed the front sensor/scanner? pod type to have a extra gun in it. A big shooter taken from a sprue of boys and cut the arm and half the stock and retro fitted into the drone. And awaiting another coat of green to clean it up a bit


----------



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

Been working on this for the last couple of days and apart from sticking my pen knife into my hand everything has gone smoothly. Just need to get a hold of a large base now to mount it on and also make something for it to jump off and it will be finished. It has also turned out a bit taller than I thought it would be...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Love it. Maybe a little too colorful though?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

What Anime is that you have on? 

Anyway, I like the idea, but I just think there is too much on top for my liking. I know Orks like to cannibalise things, but the cannon just doesn't seem Orky, I really think that they would have replaced it with something else. But I really do like the hotrod engine.


----------



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

DestroyerHive said:


> Love it. Maybe a little too colorful though?


Yeah wanted it to look like its pulled from a few tanks rather than just the one. At some point I'm going to give it some damage and a bit of graffiti which should tone it down a bit. But want to take a break from it so I can get some better ideas for it



Loli said:


> What Anime is that you have on?
> 
> Anyway, I like the idea, but I just think there is too much on top for my liking. I know Orks like to cannibalise things, but the cannon just doesn't seem Orky, I really think that they would have replaced it with something else. But I really do like the hotrod engine.


Hyouka, link

I went with the big gun as I like the idea of orks keeping the biggest shootest guns they can find. I am tempted to add some extra parts onto it to give it a bit of a more 'fixed' look but need to acquire some random parts first.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

I think you need some bolted on armour. just some plasticard and rivets here and there should give a more orky feel. 

the idea is there and the execution is well done but its a little too clean. for instance if you take off one of the mini guns and replace it with a couple shootas.

but well done i like the ork on the turret.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work, but I do agree with Ring Master "Honka". Some bolted on armor will add that extra orky feel.

Also this reminds me of a conversation that popped up randomly between me and a clan mate on xbox live. "If an Ork can't fix it or loot it, you know it's fucked."


----------



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Honka I will give that a go when I next get to work on this one.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice tank there! Really makes me want to go back and work on my own orks a bit more...

The above advice is all really good. When you make an ork looted tank, you want to make is as asymmetirical as possible (without making it too silly, of course), but you want it to still resemble its "past self." Like what Honka said, you probably don't want to keep both burst cannons intact. Slap on a big shoota or an autocannon or something (both?) in place of one, and it will look just that much orkier. Random smoke stacks and armour plates are always fun to bolt on too. 

I like what you did with the engine though, and the little saw blade in the front is just hillarious! Great job. :victory:

Oh, and people always seem suprised to see looted Tau vehicles on the table, so bonus points for choosing a Hammerhead!


----------

